# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Ищется дампер для Rockey4

## koleban

Ищется дампер для Rockey4 -USB ключ.
В замен выложу 1С Штрих-М Управление розничной торговлей.
Или исходник драйвера эмуирующего USB ключик. А то самому писать влом.
HW ID ROCK - USB\VID_096E&PID_0001\5&64CC6DC&0&1

_Добавлено через 19 часов 52 минуты 3 секунды_
1C Штрих-М: Управление торговлей 5

----------


## konik

присоединяюсь. Ну просто позарез нужен...

----------


## yurik_ageev

И мне нужем эмулятор ключа для Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5.Х

----------

